# Addition of electric to Truma C6002



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

I think I've seen an electric wrap that fits this heater to provide heat on mains hook up. Is this possible and if so will it heat space _and_ water?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Water*

Hi

As far as I know, the collar will provide hot water only as a retro fit add on

Russell


----------



## b16duv (Feb 14, 2006)

Smokeyjoe said:


> I think I've seen an electric wrap that fits this heater to provide heat on mains hook up. Is this possible and if so will it heat space _and_ water?


I have one of these fitted to my truma 6000, but it only heats the water, not the space heating.

Simple enough to fit if you can get access to the boiler - you need to remove the cardboard outer cover to access the tank.

I got mine from myriad products (I think) at the NEC show one year.

HTH

David


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Is this the one ?:

http://www.trumauk.com/products-heating-cseries.asp?jid=45

Seems to imply that the retrofit electric heating gives both water and space heating.

Ring Truma- they are very helpful.

G


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

Hi
Just wondered if you went along with this. We're thinking of adding to Truma 4002 as we spend at least 3 months of the year on EHU.
Could you give a rough idea of cost of collar
Thanks 
Jan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we looked at this idea as well last year, however I am informed that it will take forever to heat the hot water tank, mainly to keep water hot while on hookup to save gas after you have got the tank hot first.
It will not give you heating according to the same informant I had. so I did not bother.

cabby


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

> I think I've seen an electric wrap that fits this heater to provide heat on mains hook up. Is this possible and if so will it heat space and water?


The collar you refer to is retro fit-able to some models of Truma. It does provide hot water on hook-up thus saving on gas. My Truma has this collar fitted as standard. The plastic outer case has a "knock-out" to bring the terminals outside for connection.

Some models of Truma have a heating element that also provides (limited) space heating. This is not retro fit-able. It comprises of, for the lack of a better description, a kettle element that's embeded into the heat exchanger. This option provides HW & from memory about 3 KW worth of heat.

I mainly wild camp so use gas for water heating. But do use the electric option occasionally whilst on site. It works well & heats the 12 litres of water in about 25-30 mins.

D.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Water*

I can confirm that the retro fit collar system is very efficient. Quick to heat up. We are mostly on EHU and leave it on all the time as it has some kind of thermostat.
I would recommend one.
Bob


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Seems very expensive for what it does to me.

I don't know how much to buy one, but if say, you wanted one fitting by Hambilton, it would be in excess of £300. Far too expensive just to heat hot water on hook up for us. Its no problem just to put the gas on, especially if you have gaslow or a bulk tank.

Paul.


----------



## Smokeyjoe (Nov 30, 2009)

bozzer said:


> Hi
> Just wondered if you went along with this. We're thinking of adding to Truma 4002 as we spend at least 3 months of the year on EHU.
> Could you give a rough idea of cost of collar
> Thanks
> Jan


Hi Jan,
I think it would be nice but in view of everyones' comments so far, we'll hold on longer before making a decision; same applies to our thoughts on Gaslow - we've got 1 big gas cylinder (16kg) and I think I'll just add another. That's a lot of gas, isn't it. We were pretty frugal on our boat and our big use will be a couple of weeks maybe, skiing. Think it would take a long time in both cases to recoup. I can shower in a cupful!
John


----------

